# Recommend me a strap



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

I fancy a change. Recommend me a change of strap for my SMP.










Don't mind leather or rubber. Not sure I'm that keen on a nato. Don't really want to pay more than £100 for it.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a bracelet watch if ever I saw one!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> That's a bracelet watch if ever I saw one!


 have to agree with this ,,,, mine is staying on the steel, the inky black is not like the waves ones , its subtly different. If you are bored with this watch , buy another very expensive watch on a leather band and alternate them each day.... [ am I bad ? ]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Strangely, the one thing that puts me off that watch is the bracelet, it needs a plain one. Same thing puts me off the speedmaster.










I'd have a look at a good quality sailcloth strap.



















obviously with stitching to suit.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

I agree - it does suit a bracelet, but I like a less heavy cloth strap - at least for a bit.

I likes the sail cloth ones.

Is it 21mm or 22mm?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> obviously with stitching to suit.


 Pet hate of mine , strap stitching matching the watch , its like his-and-hers matching "The North Face" rain jackets ..... :laugh:


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

WatchGecko do one with grey stiching at 21mm - that looks ok. Might give that a try and post the results for your disgust and derision


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Strangely, the one thing that puts me off that watch is the bracelet, it needs a plain one. Same thing puts me off the speedmaster.


 So it's not just me!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Watchgecko have nice rubber straps.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a fairly plain colour scheme so if it where me I'd put it on a proper decent rubber strap in black. I've always bought these from Obris Morgan and found the quality to be exceptional for the price.

http://obrismorgan.com/natural_rubber_01_blk_22.html


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

An SMP on a strap??


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Pet hate of mine , strap stitching matching the watch , its like his-and-hers matching "The North Face" rain jackets ..... :laugh:


 Take that!

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="103.45"]https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/75418229_160546941683218_3970329697555841024_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=GGnA4mg54roAX9sr7Bq&_nc_ht=scontent-lht6-1.xx&oh=181b5d256c6d878348503bbdc73fa959&oe=5ECEA2EC[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Pet hate of mine , strap stitching matching the watch , its like his-and-hers matching "The North Face" rain jackets ..... :laugh:


 What are your trousers like ?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> What are your trousers like ?


 dunno , ask Donald .... ;-)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> dunno , ask Donald .... ;-)


 His tie is too long.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> What are your trousers like ?


 [IMG alt="Image result for images of germans in lederhosen" data-ratio="177.56"]https://dallasvintageshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Photo-Aug-30-6-14-58-PM.jpg[/IMG]

:biggrin:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> His tie is too long.


 nonsense ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> nonsense


 Exactly. It would be McLeod Dress tartan.












Karrusel said:


> [IMG alt="Image result for images of germans in lederhosen" data-ratio="177.56"]https://dallasvintageshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Photo-Aug-30-6-14-58-PM.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> :biggrin:


 I've just checked their website and put @JonnyOldBoy in the search;










:laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

words fail me - is there an English equivalent?

To the OP I'd probably try and find a blue NATO which closely matches. Will give you an opportunity to try something else without spending a fortune. That said the SS bracelet looks just fine.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> is there an English equivalent?


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> words fail me - is there an English equivalent?
> 
> To the OP I'd probably try and find a blue NATO which closely matches. Will give you an opportunity to try something else without spending a fortune. That said the SS bracelet looks just fine.


 Scrolling down the thread i was going to say exactly the opposite....Dont put it on a NATO, as has been mentioned a good quality sailcloth would be ok, but personally i`d keep it on the bracelet! :wink:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Crafter blue don't do a rubber strap for the SMP thus it should stay on its bracelet :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried changing my SMP from bracelet to strap a while back. Bought a nice leather strap with contrasting stitching and swapped it over.
It lasted 15mins maximum before the bracelet was back on. It just looked and felt wrong. even the 710 commented it looked awful and she normally doesn't give 2hoots about my watches  . it just didn't work for me so it'll be interesting to see what you come up with :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

SMPs on straps,what ever next .............eeeeerm actually now you come to mention it .............


----------

